# Your best Thailand story could end up in my book!!



## kristianb79 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

i am compiling a book of short stories about Thailand.

I lived in Thailand for a number of years before moving to Hong Kong, and so many friends constantly ask me what Thailand is like. Many times i try to recite stories and memories from Thailand, but its hard to really get across the impact of this amazing country!

I recently read a book in Hong Kong, that was compiled of short stories of Hong Kong from the colonial times to present. It was fantastic to read these stories, and made me realise that it would be great to get a compilation of peoples best memories and stories about the land of smiles! Im sure everyone has a favourite story or two that is regularly told to people, and that is exactly the type of thing i am after!

These stories can be about anything, from personal experiences to stories you heard recited to you. From an experience with a thai workman, to losing life savings to a bar girl.. from working in Thailand, to buying a farm in Isaan... i just want to get peoples best stories and compile a fantastic book which people can read and say... "only in Thailand!!!" Please send funny intersting stories across, this book is aimed at being a light hearted read, and please not a bitter story complaining about someone who did wrong to you or hurt you.

If you have a great story or memory, please sent it to me, if you are not a particularly great writer, thats fine, i will reword it so that it flows smoothly!

Please sent these short stories to my email address. 
landofsmiles2012 @ gmail. com

thanks in advance!

K


----------

